# Weaver chill?



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone ever use this stuff at fair time?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post a link to it?


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

I saw a guy squirt this stuff on the boers butt. Made his muscles look more pronounced.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

It works good. It's not a total fix to make their muscles look amazing. It is only for a very short time. We personally put cool shammy towel thing or some type or rag that will hold temp. in a cooler in ice and lay it over the goats' back just before they walk in the ring. Really most people just use it and spray their tails and butts so they will hold their tail up. People add a tiny amount of rubbing alcohol to it and it really works for the tail thing but make sure you practice using it with the alcohol at home way before the show so they don't freak out or anything.


----------

